# Liga Manager Online in Homepage einbinden!?



## manumerten (22. April 2005)

Hallo leute!
Da ich mittlerweile eine FIFA-Liga gegründet habe und dort auhc gerne ein anständiges Tabellensystem etc einbauen möchte, habe ich mir den Liga Manager Online rausgesucht!
Diesen benutzen auch andere Ligen, die ich kenne!
Nur ich habe keine Ahnung (ein bisschen schon), wie ich das Teil in die HP einbaue....:-(
Kann mir da jdm helfen? Ne Read-Me is auch dabei, nur aus der werde ich nich schlau!
Falls das jemand kann (muss man was mit php machen), der soll sich bitte hier im Forum melden! Dann kann ich die Dateien hochstellen, die man dazu brauhct - das dann bitte auhc sagen (Also, welche ihr braucht)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. April 2005)

Zum einen moechte ich mal zitieren was hier im Forum schon oft genug erwaehnt wurde:
Wir supporten keine Fremdscripts.

Insbesondere hast Du ja schon erwaehnt, dass Du eine ReadMe hast. Da sollte alles drinstehen was Du brauchst. Wenn Du einzelne Begriffe daraus nicht versteht, dann frag nochmal nach was damit gemeint ist oder guck einfach mal bei   nach den entsprechenden Begriffen.

Nur mit der Info ich will das und das machen, hab das und das runtergeladen, bin aber zu verpeilt um's selbst gebacken zu kriegen kann man auch nicht viel anfangen. Also:   

Und dann kannst Du Dich ja nochmal mit *konkreten* Fragen melden.
Denn:


			
				Bibel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und der Herr sprach "Du sollst mein Hirn nicht mit unverstaendlichen Fragen martern!"


----------



## manumerten (23. April 2005)

hehe, ok!
Das mit den fremden Scrpits wusste ich nich!
Also, ich mahce dann mal eine "konrete" Frage:
Was ist hiermit gemeint bzw wie mact man das?

1.)* lmo.php* ist die Hauptseite dieses Scripts, die von Deinen Besuchern aufgerufen werden soll. Bitte verlinke ausschließlich diese Datei entsprechend in Deiner Navigation. 
2.) Die *lmo.php* kann ohne Einschränkungen komplett an Deine Homepage angepaßt werden. Wichtig dabei ist nur, daß die Zeile *<?PHP require("lmo-start.php"); ?>*
im Quelltext erhalten bleibt; und zwar exakt an der Stelle, an der die Ligen später angezeigt werden sollen. Wenn Du vorher der PHP-Variablen *file* einen Dateinamen einer Liga übergibst (z.B. $file="ligen/1l_2001-02.l98"), wird diese Liga beim Aufruf immer gleich geladen, ansonsten wird beim Aufruf eine Übersicht aller vorhandenen Ligen gezeigt.
Die anderen Dateien des Scriptverzeichnisses brauchen und sollten nicht verändert werden! 
Damit kann ich nich wirklich was anfangen! Ich arbeite mit Dreamweaver 2004 MX. Kann man das damit machen? Und wie soll ich die lmo.php mit der navigation verlinken?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. April 2005)

Hast Du die lmo.php schon mal ueber den Browser aufgerufen?
Ich nehme an, dann solltest Du in das Liga-Ding reinkommen. Dementsprechend dann einfach einen ganz normalen Link in Deine Navigation setzen.
Auch mit Dreamweaver sollte das machbar sein, auch wenn der Dir erstmal den Quelltext vorenthaelt. Jedoch kannst Du ja in die Quelltext-Ansicht wechseln und diesen dann dort bearbeiten.
PHP kannst Du nicht direkt in Dreamweaver bearbeiten, da es ja eine Script-Sprache ist. Das Ergebnis also nicht schon bei der Eingabe feststeht wie es bei HTML der Fall ist.


----------



## manumerten (24. April 2005)

Aslo die lmo.php hab ich schon über dne browser aufgerufen, und dann komtm ein text (den ich vorher in dw eingegeben habe) und en error! Der emitn er kann irgdeine Datei (lmostart.php) nich öffnen, obwohl alle dateien im richtigen verzechnis sind (wie es inner read-me stand)


----------

